

An ORM for C? - andrewcooke
http://isti.bitbucket.org/2012/05/16/orm-for-c.html

======
bergie
While usually used via language bindings, Midgard is an ORM for C, and has
been available for years.

[http://www.midgard-project.org/api-
docs/midgard/core/ratatos...](http://www.midgard-project.org/api-
docs/midgard/core/ratatoskr/)

~~~
andrewcooke
oh, thanks! i will look at that. could save me a lot of effort.

